# Applying for Visitor visa (subclass 600) 2nd round.



## Kennedyt (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello,

I previously applied for an Australia Visitor visa (subclass 600) for my girlfriend from Vietnam. Everything went smooth and got approved.

I really want to bring her over to Australia to stay permanently. But the paperwork for the perspective marriage is a bit hard to do. Since it requires paperwork from her whole family and most of them don't have that kind of paper work. They will need to get those paperwork then I can apply for the application.

For now, the quickest way to bring her back over to Australia again, is to apply for the visitor visa the second time.
Is there anything different that I will need to do?

Or is all the paperwork the same? lodge all the required paperwork and get a response within 2 weeks.

Is it easier to get approved the 2nd round? or the chances is still the same as applying for it the first time.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

I'm not sure what paperwork you submitted for the first app but, they should be fine since they obviously worked.

If she complied with her visa conditions during her stay in Australia then the second visa grant should be easier to be obtained.

I obtained a 3 months visitor visa on my first application, but a 1 year visa on my 2nd app.

I had indicated in my visa cover letter that a one year visa with multiple entries would benefit my relationship as it would allow me to plan frequent trips better since my fiancé cannot visit me due to the demands of his business. 

I also indicated that I need to spend more time in Australia to become accustomed to the culture as well as strengthen the bond between my finance's family and me before we decided to take the next step in our relationship. 

None of my visas had "no further stay" condition. Was this condition attached to the first visa?


----------



## Kennedyt (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm still a student and still living with my parents.

The paperwork that i submitted for my first application was mainly my
parent's income and bank statements showing that they are able to support for her accommodation and living expenses.
For her, she had to get a letter from her employer stating that she can leave to Australia for 3 months.

For my 2nd application, I would really want to apply so she can stay up to 1 year with multiple entries. But since she does not have a job now. It might be harder for her to get accepted. But then again I can state that my parents will support her.

You mentioned you got a year visa. is that with the visitor visa?

Do you have any ideas or tips that i can use when i apply for a visitor visa with a 1 year stay for my girlfriend.

Thanks,


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Kennedyt said:


> I'm still a student and still living with my parents.
> 
> The paperwork that i submitted for my first application was mainly my
> parent's income and bank statements showing that they are able to support for her accommodation and living expenses.
> ...


Yes I was granted a visitor visa (600), with multiple entries for 1yr.

I can't offer much advice since your circumstances are not necessarily straightforward. In any event, you should submit an invitation letter and she should submit a cover letter explaining the purpose and importance of her visit.

Did you indicate that you are in a relationship when she first applied? If so, then you should provide some evidence (pictures of you and her with family during last visit, any trips you took together, any evidence of joint finance or financial support etc.) of your relationship to show that you are in a committed relationship. Since you are studying I'm not sure if you have any financial commitments?

*Please note* : if you intend to do an onshore spouse visa (820) application, one of the 4 categories that you will need to satisfy is financial : evidence of joint financial assets/joint account/ bill in both names etc. Please refer to partner visa booklet.

As I indicated in my previous post, make reference to the need for her to explore Australia and get used to the culture to signal the importance of visit.

Your parents could submit a letter of support too since they will provide financial assistance/accommodation.

You might want to consider doing the prospective marriage visa since it requires less evidence. It isn't more work than the partner visa (spouse or de facto). After PMV is lodged it will be easier for her to obtain a visitor visa to see you.


----------

